

The Hackers Who Recovered NASA’s Lost Lunar Photos - waterlesscloud
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/lost-lunar-photos-recovered-by-great-feats-of-hackerdom-developed-at-a-mcdonalds/

======
xemoka
Wired seems to often not include links directly to whom they're writing about.
Check out the LOIRP at [http://www.moonviews.com/](http://www.moonviews.com/)
and find some of the original images they've recovered... along with lots of
other great information.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
Traditionally-print publications have a huge problem with linking to whatever
they are talking about. I've seen articles about a video which don't link to
the video the article is about.

~~~
dublinben
It's even worse when a publication has hyperlinks in seemingly-relevant
places, but they're just a link to that keyword on their own site.

------
NAFV_P
> _Between 1966 and ’67, five Lunar Orbiters snapped pictures onto 70mm film
> from about 30 miles above the moon. The satellites were sent mainly to scout
> potential landing sites for manned moon missions. Each satellite would point
> its dual lens Kodak camera at a target, snap a picture, then develop the
> photograph. High- and low-resolution photos were then scanned into strips
> called framelets using something akin to an old fax machine reader._

Before they were doing this, spy satellites would hurl the data back to Earth
in a capsule, then use a plane to try and pick it out of mid-air. You had to
wear gloves when pulling it into the plane's cargo hold, the capsule would
have been searingly hot. One time the recovery crew saw a Soviet submarine in
the waves beneath them, from then on they stuck to radio transmissions only.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona_(satellite)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona_\(satellite\))

------
watson
This have been an ongoing project for many years and a lot of really nice
articles have come out over the years. I remember once seeing a lot of nice
photographs from the old McDonalds restaurant that showed some nice details
about their setup.

The guys even have their own Wikipedia article:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Orbiter_Image_Recovery_Pr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Orbiter_Image_Recovery_Project)

------
ColinDabritz
This is amazing work, beautiful pictures. See also, their ISEE-3 Reboot
project: [http://www.rockethub.com/42228](http://www.rockethub.com/42228)

~~~
sp332
Submitted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7636013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7636013)

------
ballard
BusinessWeek (2013) also has a video interview at McMoon:

[http://businessweek.com/videos/2013-08-15/abandoned-
mcdonald...](http://businessweek.com/videos/2013-08-15/abandoned-mcdonalds-
holds-glimpse-of-life-on-moon)

Also yelp reviews of the former McD's (map position is wrong)

[http://yelp.com/biz/mcdonalds-mountain-view-4](http://yelp.com/biz/mcdonalds-
mountain-view-4)

Correct map locating McMoon (green arrow):

[http://goo.gl/maps/LhQGw](http://goo.gl/maps/LhQGw)

------
picea
I found the 2009 Computerworld article worth reading too.

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9134771/The_lost_NASA...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9134771/The_lost_NASA_tapes_Restoring_lunar_images_after_40_years_in_the_vault)

------
sp332
So, how do I get a wall-sized print of these?

------
_random_
When you spend that much money on a scientific project (Lunar program) you
should get as much PR as possible.

------
roywiggins
Honestly I'd love to know what tech they used to print the images out back in
1967.

~~~
neckro23
Here you go: [http://www.moonviews.com/2012/06/printing-the-
moon.html](http://www.moonviews.com/2012/06/printing-the-moon.html)

